# Ubermath is...amusing



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I got the new (for me) ratings breakdown option with my latest update, and I'm glad to have it. However, Uber needs to hire some 6th graders to double check their math for them.

In my case, the screen says my rating is based on my last 500 rated trips. I have 631 Uber trips, but only 278 of those are rated, and I am shown with a *4.93 average rating.*

Of those rated rides, 95% are 5 Stars and the other 5% are 4 Stars.

If you make it easy and just use the percentages, here's what you get:
95% X 5 stars= 475 stars
5% X 4 stars = 20 stars.

Follow closely now...475+20 = 495
*495 divided by 100 = 4.95 average...hmmm...*

Okay, maybe that's some weird percentage thing, let's use the real numbers. Of the 278 rated rides, 263 are 5 stars. 278-263 = 15 4 star ratings.

Follow closely again:
263 x 5 stars = 1,315 stars
15 x 4 stars - 60 stars
1315+60 = 1375
*1375 divided by 278 rated rides = 4.95...again hmmmm...
*
In my case, I'm not worried about my rating, but I do find the math amusing. But if you are hovering near the dreaded 4.60 level -- DO YOUR MATH!


----------



## Trauma (May 11, 2017)

So you have no 1-3 star ratings correct? All it would take is 4 less total stars to be at a 4.93.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Trauma said:


> So you have no 1-3 star ratings correct? All it would take is 4 less total stars to be at a 4.93.


That's correct.

I drive about 80% weekday mornings and the other 20% Fri-Sat dinner time. The bulk of my pax are either business travelers or tourists all excited to be in The Magic City, so my pax are much higher quality than drivers who drive at night. It's *extremely* unusual for me to give a pax less than 5 stars -- I've done it on less than 10 rides out of about 800 with Uber/Lyft combined.

I also generally avoid college campuses, although I've never really had any issues there.

I just thought it's amusing that Uber can't do basic math.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lol i agree. 

I now have a 4.88 after months of having a 4.92. 

I just got that feature too. 94% 5 4% 4 1%3 1%1

so thats 470 5 / 20 4 / 5 3 / 5 1

Thats a 4.9. Not a 4.88.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol i agree.
> 
> I now have a 4.88 after months of having a 4.92.
> 
> ...


Yep...470+16+3+1 = 490 divided by 100 *= 4.90* according to my calculator!

Gotta love it!

*****
The hits just keep on coming! Mine just dropped to 4.92.

I have not driven since Friday, and I have less than 500 rated rides -- so no 5's should have dropped off the edge of this flat Earth of ours...?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Just so I show my math,...

470*5= 2350
20*4= 80
5*3= 15
5*1= 5

2350+80+15+5= 2450

2450/500= 4.9


----------



## uberlyfting123 (Mar 16, 2017)

Do you have any complaints? Because that's an automatic 1 without being actually tabulated. I got a 1 from a guy who liked me, and thought professionalism was a compliment. Oh brother. All 5s and 4s with one complaint for me. But that complaint is a killer.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

This is an older video but still applies and it paints a great picture of how our ratings system works and how quickly it can change up or down now with only the past 100 trips being rated.


----------



## BOSStonuber (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah uhmm.. i just started driving. I have 1 four star and 1 one star (due to nerves when i first started). I HAD 13 5 stars and, as math would correctly show us, i had a rating of 4.66, which was displayed correctly on the uber app. I didnt drive for a week and i only had time for one ride the other day, which a day later i was given a 5 star for. Now instead of my rating going UP it went DOWN. 
None of this math is correct. 16 lifetime trips.. and 1 four star and 1 one star would be 6.2% not 7% for the 4 and 1 star. and it should not be 4.64.. it should be 4.68. 

What am i missing? This is so frustrating because ive been trying to get my rating up from that one star. But somehow when i got an additional 5 star it goes down....


----------



## DasWalross (Apr 28, 2017)

48 trips 18 ratings 16 5 stars, 1 4 star, 1 1 star (I deserved it). My calculator says 85/18 = 4.72. Uber web site says 4,71. Uber app says 4.69.


----------



## BOSStonuber (Apr 28, 2017)

I went online too. It displays a *more* accurate rating. However its still .1 off. Im also not sure what pax see.. or if the app will ever update to the correct rating.. 
its one thing if my rating stayed the same after receiving an additional 5 star, but another that my rating just dropped


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Are higher rated drivers being paid more than lower rated drivers? I could be mistaken but I didn't think that was the case. If not, why concern yourself with ratings?


----------



## uberchimp (Apr 8, 2016)

75/16= 4.64

14 x 5 = 70
1 + 4 = 5 70+5 is 75
you have 16 rated trips....so 16 goes into 75

Never mind, you calculated right, its 4.6875,
ahould be rounded to 4.69

your rating is 4.70, give it a day or two, turn
tel on/off, it will update..

ratings dont matter, unless you drive select or better vehicle

Your rating is going to sore, you only have 16 rated trips, forget about it...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Flier5425 said:


> Are higher rated drivers being paid more than lower rated drivers?


NO. This is only for comic relief. The actual number is only relevant if you are close to 4.60.

However, the thought has crossed my mind that these Einsteins are probably the same math geniuses who are computing our pay!


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Lol i agree.
> 
> I now have a 4.88 after months of having a 4.92.
> 
> ...


1% of 500 is 5 but when rounding off 7 is also still 1%so you could have 7 1 Stars 7 2 Stars seven three stars and 7 four stars and still only show 1% for each. It's the eighth one that pushes you a from 1% to 2%


----------



## DannyM (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I got the new (for me) ratings breakdown option with my latest update, and I'm glad to have it. However, Uber needs to hire some 6th graders to double check their math for them.
> 
> In my case, the screen says my rating is based on my last 500 rated trips. I have 631 Uber trips, but only 278 of those are rated, and I am shown with a *4.93 average rating.*
> 
> ...


I think UBER calculation is correct. The problem with your calculation is you are assuming that 95 percent 5 stars is actually 94.7 percent and the 5 percent 4 stars is actually 5.3 percent. Unfortunately UBER presents the whole percent rounding off.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

DannyM said:


> I think UBER calculation is correct. The problem with your calculation is you are assuming that 95 percent 5 stars is actually 94.7 percent and the 5 percent 4 stars is actually 5.3 percent. Unfortunately UBER presents the whole percent rounding off.


I'm just trying to show that the percentages can be misleading. 0 percent one stars does NOT mean you don't have any one stars... Just 2 or less... The third one would round you up... I checked this with the hub.


----------



## SpecialK8 (May 9, 2016)

One 1-star rating out of 500 trips is 0.002%, which would round down to 0%. Therefore you could have a single 1-star rating or a couple two star ratings and it would still show zero because it would round down.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

It's not out of 500 Stars it's out of your last 500 rated rides. 1% would be 5 rated rides out of 500. And with the rounding you would have to have three one-star rides to show 1%or up to 7 which would round down to 1% but the 8th one would round you up to 2%. Learn to math


----------



## SpecialK8 (May 9, 2016)

garyk said:


> It's not out of 500 Stars it's out of your last 500 rated rides. 1% would be 5 rated rides out of 500. And with the rounding you would have to have three one-star rides to show 1%or up to 7 which would round down to 1% but the 8th one would round you up to 2%. Learn to math


Who are you replying to? You're saying the same thing I just said.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

SpecialK8 said:


> Who are you replying to? You're saying the same thing I just said.


Misunderstood what you said and posted while half-asleep I apologize


----------



## SpecialK8 (May 9, 2016)

garyk said:


> Misunderstood what you said and posted while half-asleep I apologize


No problem. You just had me confused because I thought we were in agreement. lol

Yeah, basically, I'm also saying that there could be a couple rated trips as 1-star or 2-stars and it would still show 0% since it would come to less than half a percent.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

I went into Uber one day because I was showing at negative 1% one star ratings. They showed me their screen and it showed that I actually had 2 one stars and I was shocked


----------



## SpecialK8 (May 9, 2016)

garyk said:


> I went into Uber one day because I was showing at negative 1% one star ratings. They showed me their screen and it showed that I actually had 2 one stars and I was shocked


Yeah mine shows as 0% 2-stars and 1% 1-star but I did the math one day being confused about my rating going down and concluded that there had to have been a 2-star rating in there somewhere. It occurred to me that one single 2-star would still show as zero percent.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> I got the new (for me) ratings breakdown option with my latest update, and I'm glad to have it. However, Uber needs to hire some 6th graders to double check their math for them.
> 
> In my case, the screen says my rating is based on my last 500 rated trips. I have 631 Uber trips, but only 278 of those are rated, and I am shown with a *4.93 average rating.*
> 
> ...


You forgot to take out Uber's commission.


----------

